# Cthulhu MTL RTA



## Franky (8/2/17)

Hey guys, I've been searching for a proper MTL RTA for aaaagggeesss. On Monday I pulled the trigger and ordered this RTA from Sir Vape. It arrived at my office this morning and all I have to say is WOW!
It's exactly what I've been looking for - pulls just like a stinky! (and I'm only on the 2nd most restrictive air flow resistor). Apparently the most restrictive air flow resistor makes it feel like you're trying to slurp up a MacDonalds double thick milk shake 

I dug out some old 26g Kanthal (first time I've used that in ages) and built a 1 ohm coil - deck looks like the Subtank Mini's only much larger. @Sir Vape I'm very happy with this purchase and urge any forumites who are into MTL to get this tank! A word of caution though, the threading is very sharp - cut myself a few times but it was worth it. Only problem now is... where am I gonna find local liquids in 12mg?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Franky said:


> Hey guys, I've been searching for a proper MTL RTA for aaaagggeesss. On Monday I pulled the trigger and ordered this RTA from Sir Vape. It arrived at my office this morning and all I have to say is WOW!
> It's exactly what I've been looking for - pulls just like a stinky! (and I'm only on the 2nd most restrictive air flow resistor). Apparently the most restrictive air flow resistor makes it feel like you're trying to slurp up a MacDonalds double thick milk shake
> 
> I dug out some old 26g Kanthal (first time I've used that in ages) and built a 1 ohm coil - deck looks like the Subtank Mini's only much larger. @Sir Vape I'm very happy with this purchase and urge any forumites who are into MTL to get this tank! A word of caution though, the threading is very sharp - cut myself a few times but it was worth it. Only problem now is... where am I gonna find local liquids in 12mg?


I've been waiting on one of these for a while now and got told it's a POS, so I was seriously disappointed! You have got my hopes up again!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (8/2/17)

Stosta said:


> I've been waiting on one of these for a while now and got told it's a POS, so I was seriously disappointed! You have got my hopes up again!!


I was a bit hesitant too but I'm sold 
Before this I was recoiling CLR coils for my Ego One but I've since lost them all. Was a great vape, but building on such a tiny space and the inevitable leaking I had with the Ego One eventually turned me off. I tried turning my Subtank Mini into a MTL vape but the flavour was lacking. This one is the BOMB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/2/17)

Franky said:


> Hey guys, I've been searching for a proper MTL RTA for aaaagggeesss. On Monday I pulled the trigger and ordered this RTA from Sir Vape. It arrived at my office this morning and all I have to say is WOW!
> It's exactly what I've been looking for - pulls just like a stinky! (and I'm only on the 2nd most restrictive air flow resistor). Apparently the most restrictive air flow resistor makes it feel like you're trying to slurp up a MacDonalds double thick milk shake
> 
> I dug out some old 26g Kanthal (first time I've used that in ages) and built a 1 ohm coil - deck looks like the Subtank Mini's only much larger. @Sir Vape I'm very happy with this purchase and urge any forumites who are into MTL to get this tank! A word of caution though, the threading is very sharp - cut myself a few times but it was worth it. Only problem now is... where am I gonna find local liquids in 12mg?


Alldayvapes @YeOldeOke and Vapourmountain @Oupa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/17)

Thanks for sharing that @Franky 

Always interesting and useful to find good MTL rebuildables.

Whats the juice capacity like on it?

@Sprint , werent you quite experienced with the Cthulhu at one stage? Were you also using it in MTL mode.


----------



## stevie g (8/2/17)

@Silver yeah but it was an older version. Still, fond memories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (8/2/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Franky
> 
> Always interesting and useful to find good MTL rebuildables.
> 
> ...


@Silver it's a 24mm atty with 3ml capacity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/2/17)

For me the dealbreaker on this was the juiceflow control that over time became impossible to open without opening the tank up and spilling juice. 

But in the start it was quite nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> For me the dealbreaker on this was the juiceflow control that over time became impossible to open without opening the tank up and spilling juice.
> 
> But in the start it was quite nice...


Had that same problem on my my Chinese tanks, Merlin mini, Kayfun etc, largely solved by replacing the orings.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

